# Help!!! HIP SCORING



## Duchess2014 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello all

I'm new on here but hoping someone out there can help. 
We've moved to suffolk and looking for somewhere to have our leo hips and elbow's scored. We've had some bad x-rays in the past so are looking for peoples past experiences on vets that are very good at the x-rays with positioning. Willing to travel. Will be interesting to see if any names pop up alot. 
Thanks guys


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Duchess2014 said:


> Hello all
> 
> I'm new on here but hoping someone out there can help.
> We've moved to suffolk and looking for somewhere to have our leo hips and elbow's scored. We've had some bad x-rays in the past so are looking for peoples past experiences on vets that are very good at the x-rays with positioning. Willing to travel. Will be interesting to see if any names pop up alot.
> Thanks guys


There's someone called Marilyn who most people down south use, not sure how far away she is, will give a heads up to someone I know down your way - I'm up in Yorkshire so no use to you I'm afraid.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I used Marilyn for hip and elbow scoring for my Lab.

It's a great setup there, well organised, as little stress for the dog as possible. 

We got good scores as she predicted (0 elbows and 4/4 hips). 

Phone: 01329 230052

ETA: She's down Portsmouth way


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

I have also used Marilyn Baker in the past - so relaxing for the dogs!


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Marilyn is now on facebook under 'Southern Canine Imaging'. You will find contact details and address there although you may find it quite a trek from Suffolk.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> Marilyn is now on facebook under 'Southern Canine Imaging'. You will find contact details and address there although you may find it quite a trek from Suffolk.


Might be a trek, but the costs of scoring are considerably lower than with other vets, obviously the BVA fees are the same but Marilyn's so well known for the quality of plates a lot of people travel quite a long distance to use her, as you probably already know, but worth reiterating.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

We went to Marilyn from Essex. Can thoroughly recommend. Good price too!


----------



## Duchess2014 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks so much guys. Do we have a name of the vets she works for? If I have to travel to go to someone that is really good then will do. My girlie loves going in the car so she will be happy enough.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> Marilyn is now on facebook under 'Southern Canine Imaging'. You will find contact details and address there although you may find it quite a trek from Suffolk.





Duchess2014 said:


> Thanks so much guys. Do we have a name of the vets she works for? If I have to travel to go to someone that is really good then will do. My girlie loves going in the car so she will be happy enough.


As in the quote above


----------



## Duchess2014 (Feb 11, 2014)

Duh!! Lol thanks, I should read things better


----------



## nox2693 (Jun 2, 2013)

Sorry to Hijack the thread, but does anyone know a good vets to have Hipscoring done in the South Yorkshire/Nottinghamshire/Derbyshire region please? 

Thanks


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

Whereabout in suffolk are you?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

nox2693 said:


> Sorry to Hijack the thread, but does anyone know a good vets to have Hipscoring done in the South Yorkshire/Nottinghamshire/Derbyshire region please?
> 
> Thanks


Holbeach & Flint veterinary centre are supposed to be good, tel: 01406 426789, that's where I'll be taking my two youngsters when I get their hips & elbows done.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Duchess2014 said:


> Thanks so much guys. Do we have a name of the vets she works for? If I have to travel to go to someone that is really good then will do. My girlie loves going in the car so she will be happy enough.


You won't be disappointed by the service. The majority of breeders from the south go to her, there were people from Wales when I went...


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

dandogman said:


> You won't be disappointed by the service. The majority of breeders from the south go to her, there were people from Wales when I went...


And the good thing is she is scarily accurate at reading the xrays, so can give you a good idea of what the results will be on the spot!


----------



## Duchess2014 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello all

Were in Bury st Edmunds.


----------



## Duchess2014 (Feb 11, 2014)

I live 3 hours away to Maralyne at the southern canin and only 1 and half hours to the holbeach and fleet veternairy centre. Would we say they both are very good places?

Cheers guys


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Duchess2014 said:


> I live 3 hours away to Maralyne at the southern canin and only 1 and half hours to the holbeach and fleet veternairy centre. Would we say they both are very good places?
> 
> Cheers guys


I haven't yet used them, but they come highly recommended and I will be taking my two youngsters there this year. I think as long as you find a vet who is used to taking plates, you can't go far wrong. I have come a cropper of bad plates in the past, so although I'd *like* to trust my normal vets, I'm afraid I'd travel to a vet who is recommended now.

Having said that, it was my normal vet (not the same one who mucked plates up, I've changed vets a few times with moving house and other stuff) who did the plates for my Labrador who came back with 0/0 hips and 0 elbows, so they're not all bad.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Duchess2014 said:


> Thanks so much guys. Do we have a name of the vets she works for? If I have to travel to go to someone that is really good then will do. My girlie loves going in the car so she will be happy enough.


As I understand it - she's a radiographer who works for herself - she appears very flexible as I know people who've been to her on Sundays

I use a vets in Ross on Wye recommended and used by a number of the big breeders - although this time, it might be worth the longer trip for us when the time comes.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Marilyn is indeed a radiographer and she has a vet (I think retired) onsite who administers the sedation. I've used her and would recommend her, but there are others out there - just thought I'd say that as sometimes it can appear that she is the only one .

It's a long way for you and I'm sure you will find someone nearer. Do you know any local breeders that could recommend someone? Are you a member of a breed club that will have members in your area that could recommend someone? Obviously, cost may be a factor too, Marilyn is good value because she see so many she keeps her costs reasonable and vets tend to be more expensive, in some cases much more expensive, so you may find the trip worth the saving... or not...


----------



## Duchess2014 (Feb 11, 2014)

Yer we are members of a club and iv spoke to a few like minded breeders but they have just used there local vet, no specific specialist. I do really like my new vets but they havent carried out to many of the bva hip scores so i am just going on what recommendations I can get. My darling Duchess is my baby so really want someone thats good with the animals.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

rocco33 said:


> Marilyn is indeed a radiographer and she has a vet (I think retired) onsite who administers the sedation. I've used her and would recommend her, but there are others out there - just thought I'd say that as sometimes it can appear that she is the only one .
> 
> It's a long way for you and I'm sure you will find someone nearer. Do you know any local breeders that could recommend someone? Are you a member of a breed club that will have members in your area that could recommend someone? Obviously, cost may be a factor too, Marilyn is good value because she see so many she keeps her costs reasonable and vets tend to be more expensive, in some cases much more expensive, so you may find the trip worth the saving... or not...


We had Roger Meacock who is a practicing vet


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Duchess2014 said:


> Yer we are members of a club and iv spoke to a few like minded breeders but they have just used there local vet, no specific specialist. I do really like my new vets but they havent carried out to many of the bva hip scores so i am just going on what recommendations I can get. My darling Duchess is my baby so really want someone thats good with the animals.


I know of a breeder who says there's no point travelling, just use your local vet. I disagree. The BVA are supposed to reject bad angles, but they rarely do this and once they've scored them, it is hard to get them to re score. I will always go to a specialist persoanlly. Especially due to my experience with my local vets when we had DNA tests done - they didn't fill in Pippa's KC details on the forms, only 'Pippa' - what use is that!? Luckily that was sorted out and certificates reissued.


----------



## Duchess2014 (Feb 11, 2014)

Totally agree, the way I see it is that were all better at certain things, so there has to be people who specialise in getting good x-rays.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

nox2693 said:


> Sorry to Hijack the thread, but does anyone know a good vets to have Hipscoring done in the South Yorkshire/Nottinghamshire/Derbyshire region please?
> 
> Thanks


It might be a bit too far for you, but Moy Farm Vets at Out Rawcliffe near Preston, Lancashire, specialise in hip scores. They did my Kite and their estimate coincided with the BVA panel's opinion. People from all over the north use them.


----------



## chaka (Feb 19, 2012)

Quite a few GSD breeders travel from Yorkshire and further to Hampton Vets at Malpas , Cheshire. They x ray under sedation, take great plates and he is very accurate at predicting scores.


----------



## Duchess2014 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks guys, keep them coming. Really grateful for all advice recieved, seeing which ones seem to come back more popular with recomendations.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I also go to Marilyn (I travel 3 hours each way!)


----------



## Duchess2014 (Feb 11, 2014)

Morning all

Booked in with Marilyne. Think she will be well worth the trip.
Thanks


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

FWIW I USE THESE FOLKS
Breeder clinic


----------



## Callia (Jan 14, 2009)

FWIW I USE THESE FOLKS
Breeder clinic 

Ive just recently had two dogs hips and elbows done here under sedation.
Very reasonably priced I thought at £175 each plus BVA as my own vet had quoted £560 plus BVA each


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

Marilyn has always had a brilliant reputation but it will fade away if she doesn't change Roger the Vet! I hope that your experience is better than our recently. :mad5:


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Westy said:


> Marilyn has always had a brilliant reputation but it will fade away if she doesn't change Roger the Vet! I hope that your experience is better than our recently. :mad5:


Not sure who the vet was when we were there (a year ago). He was great.


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

The current man knows nothing about drug sensitivity in the pastoral breed, and after being told, then gave 2 dogs a drug that knocked them out for 10 hours! I think that if they hadn't had such a knowledgable owner they may not have made it! Then put the wrong chip number on the pictures so that they weren't scored! Useless! 
After such a frightening and dreadful experience, there is one owner who has sworn never to risk and get another dog scored, which is a shame.

So anybody who has a pastoral breed, made sure that you are genned up before you go........


----------



## Duchess2014 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi, 
Can I ask how long ago this was? Has anyone else had any bad experiences with the sedation side? Its important for me to make sure my girl is in the best hands x


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

The beginning of this year and they are still waiting for one of the results, which they were told would arrive last weekend, a week later than the other one due to the wrong chip number being entered. I suspect they may have to wait for the next panel to sit, which is not good for a Champion dog waiting to be used at stud.
The owner, who is medically trained, is devastated at the experience. They can't speak highly enough of Marilyn but..........
I still think that it's the best place for hip scoring x-rays but if you have a pastoral breed, then that the owner needs to have the very latest information, both brand names and generic names, of the safe drugs to be given.


----------



## Duchess2014 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks so much for your advice, its all apreciated guys


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

BessieDog said:


> Not sure who the vet was when we were there (a year ago). He was great.





Westy said:


> Marilyn has always had a brilliant reputation but it will fade away if she doesn't change Roger the Vet! I hope that your experience is better than our recently. :mad5:


I had Roger (I went a few weeks after you BessieDog so probably him too), I thought he was great. Great manner with my dog I have to say, really nice man. I thought at the time, I wish he was my local vet.


----------



## Duchess2014 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thats good to hear, hopefully this was a one off.


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice manner maybe but he didn't know about the drugs he shouldn't give and didn't even give the owners the details and doseage that he had given! So if they'd stopped on their 2.5 hour journey home and found a vet, they didn't know how much the dogs had been given. They only knew the name of the drug because they wrote it down on the banned drug list and that's frightening when you're on the motorway with 2 dogs whose breathin is slowing, rapidly losing body temperature and not even anyone at the end of the phone.
But apparently they will now make sure that it doesn't happen again..... and they're still waiting for one of the results.......

I still think that Marilyn is the best. I'm just suggesting that anyone with a pastoral breed who may or may not be sensitive, should make sure that the sedative that their dog is given is suitable.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

The only thing I would say is that No one told Bess she was sedated. 

The procedure takes seconds, so it didn't matter, and far, far better that a GA. But we were taking Bess for a meal out with my son who's at Uni in Brighton after, and she was a complete live wire! 

So I do think it must depend on breed. 

OP - if you're worried, give them a ring before you go. Collies may be an exception, but I've heard nothing but positive things either before or after I went.


----------



## Westy (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes it is very breed dependent BessieDog but certainly not just collies. It affects Australian Shepherds, English Shepherds, German Shepherds, Old English Sheepdogsand many others in the pastoral group and researchers are currently investigating more than 100 other breeds according to this https://word.office.live.com/wv/Wor...80m_2MY66A&title=MDR1VetFactSheetLK9-8-07.doc

I'd also heard nothing but good about this set up, which is why I suggested that they travel for 2.5 hours to take their precious dogs there and that is why the owner was surprised that the Vet was first going to use ACP, a drug that has caused the most problems. If the Vet is that unaware, then I am trying to not alarm but to ensure that other owners are aware, which these owners were, going armed with the list of dangerous drugs, and still had a very bad reaction as they had not heard of the new drug offered that wasn't on the extensive list - it was a brand and not the generic name I think?


----------



## littleice (May 23, 2020)

swarthy said:


> As I understand it - she's a radiographer who works for herself - she appears very flexible as I know people who've been to her on Sundays
> 
> I use a vets in Ross on Wye recommended and used by a number of the big breeders - although this time, it might be worth the longer trip for us when the time comes.


Hi, can you advise the Name of the Vets in Ross On Wye and are they Specialists at Hip Xrays ect. Thank You.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

littleice said:


> Hi, can you advise the Name of the Vets in Ross On Wye and are they Specialists at Hip Xrays ect. Thank You.


this was from 6 years ago and the relevant person is no longer a member. Why not start your own post with a title specific to what you want to know.


----------



## littleice (May 23, 2020)

Hi, can any one please advise. Are there Hip Scoring Specialists, apart from Marilyn Baker Down South, and Moy Vets up North.. As it was 4 Hour Run one way to Marilyn Baker. The 2 GSD Dogs I took down, as they were sleeping prior for the 4 Hours, the Vet gave 2 Sedative Injections to one Dog, but he was fighting it, and therefore it did not work, and there is no GA. to fall back on, only Sedation. Obviously Moy Vets have GA to fall back on, but it is a 5 Hour Run one way for myself. Please can anyone suggest any other Specialists at Hip Scoring which may be nearer to Wales.
Thanks You.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

https://www.willowsvetgroup.co.uk/facilities/hip-and-elbow-scoring/

Some of us, in my breed have used Wilows. Close-ish to North Wales


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

littleice said:


> but it is a 5 Hour Run one way for myself


Really? I've driven from my home (half an hour north of Moy vets) to Wiltshire in less than that.


----------



## littleice (May 23, 2020)

You must have a Helicopter then, because I am Located In Crosshands in Wales.


----------

